# PT111 Millennium Pro



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

Just bought one. Can't wait to take it to the range!


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

Going to try to get to the range this weekend but forecast is for 6-7 inches of rain so I may have to wait (or take the boat to the range) :mrgreen:


----------



## rldmharris14 (Mar 2, 2009)

macgulley, what did you think? I have to change the sights on mine (probibly just need MORE range time) but used it for CCP qual. this weekend.


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

Kind of disappointed so far. I had trouble hitting a 6" target at 5 yards. Maybe I just need to get used to the long double action trigger. Tried 3 different brands of ammo and everything fed well, no malfunctions of any sort. Just can't hit the broad side of a barn! If something doesn't get better soon I may send it to Taurus and have them check it out. :smt017


----------



## bluecollar (Apr 2, 2009)

I picked mine up on Tuesday from Gander Mountain. I've cleaned it thouroughly and have been practicing loading with snap caps. I plan to hit the range this weekend with some friends... either Bill's during the Spring Gun Show or the BVPR. I have a Bersa .380 also and chose the 9mm on the PT111 instead of the .40 because I want my wife to be able to handle both weapons, comfortably. I'll be sure to follow-up this reply with a recap of my experiences at the range with this awesome 9mm.


----------



## bluecollar (Apr 2, 2009)

*Nice gun...*

I went to the shooting range last weekend with a friend of mine to test out my new Taurus PT111 9mm. We put 100 rounds downrange without any issues. No misfeeds or any problems! This gun felt great in my hand and the recoil was managable. We also shot 100 rounds thru my Bersa Thunder .380... Smaller caliber but a nice feel and even more modest recoil. After returning home I cleaned both guns thoughroughly... although they weren't too dirty. The range we went to wasn't very busy on a Saturday afternoon... there is an ammo shortage around here, as I tried purchasing 9mm & .380 ammo from many stores that were sold out... I looked around and found that Bill's Gun Range had ammo in stock with no limits on ammo used on their range. I will be going back soon and will report on the improved performance of my PT111.


----------



## Sniper21 (Jan 9, 2010)

*pt111*

Ive ran about 300 rounds through my pt111 and have had about 3 rounds fail(winchester white box). could I have a light firing pin, dirty gun, or just some bad ammo Thanks


----------

